# Massachusetts - COMCAST BUSINESS REFERRAL PROGRAM



## Anthony D (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello to all.

I hope all is well. My name is Anthony with Comcast Business, I handle not only our traditional internet, phone, and video offerings, but also our cloud-based hosted phone services.

I am not sure if any of you’ve heard of Comcast’s Business Referral Program. It is essentially a referral program that creates a lucrative passive income for you and your company.

This program allows you to:

-	Generate income by simply entering business leads into our online referral site (Assuming your referrals become business customers, Comcast will compensate you with a full month bill of that customer, typically $300-600)
-	Submit an unlimited amount of leads
-	Track each referral’s status and see when a sale has been completed

If you are in the Great Boston Area and any of this peaks your interest feel free to shoot me an email... [email protected] I would be happy to set a brief 5 min call to discuss how this program has helped generate income for many similar companies to yourself and create a win-win for all parties involved.

Thanks,

Anthony DiSciscio, Sr. Business Account Executive
Comcast Business Services- Greater Boston Region
55 Concord Street, North Reading MA, 01864
Phone: 617-945-3204 Fax: 1-866-585-3255


----------

